# Shooting the Swim at Triathlons



## werunhsv (Apr 14, 2017)

Any thoughts on using an underwater case for shooting Triathlons? I have been shooting with a Olympus TG4, but would much rather use my 5D IV instead. Everything has been in fresh water. Mostly, I shoot the start from in the water as they jump in.


----------



## romanr74 (Apr 14, 2017)

How many threads are you intending to open?


----------

